# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  تحميل سلايدات الشبكات :)

## Sc®ipt

*تحميل سلايدات كتاب Computer Network*

** 


* لتحميل*

*CHAPTER 1 INTRODUCTION  - 2.8 MB*

* CHAPTER 2 THE PHYSICAL LAYER - 4.1 MB*

* CHAPTER 3 THE DATA LINK LAYER - 5.4 MB*

* CHAPTER 4 THE MEDIUM ACCESS SUBLAYER - 3.3 MB*

* CHAPTER 5 THE NETWORK LAYER - 9.9 MB*

* CHAPTER 6 THE TRANSPORT LAYER - 10 MB*

* CHAPTER 7 THE APPLICATION LAYER - 15.2 MB*

* CHAPTER 8 NETWORK SECURITY - 6.4 MB*



 :Smile:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## Sc®ipt

*العفو وشكرا ع المرور 
*

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): thankx zezoo

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mohammed.aau

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يسلمو كتير ..
وجزاك الله كل خير عالمواضيع المفيده ..

----------


## الهويجي

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دكتور مناحي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بداية اشكرك اخي على جميع مواضيعك الرائعة التي تدل على فهمك وتعمقك في مجالك بشكل بارع والحمدلله .
اتمنى ان تساعدني في مشكلتي وهي انه بدي فكرة مشروع 1 لتخصص هندسة الحاسوب والرجاء بانك تفيدني بفكرة تستوعب 3 بنات وسهلة التطبيق  ومنيحة لانه صارلنا اسبوعين ونحنا نعطي افكار لمهندستنا وما يعجبها والاحد اخر موعد لانه الكل بلش يشتغل .


الرجاء المساعده .

----------


## Sc®ipt

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> بداية اشكرك اخي على جميع مواضيعك الرائعة التي تدل على فهمك وتعمقك في مجالك بشكل بارع والحمدلله .
> اتمنى ان تساعدني في مشكلتي وهي انه بدي فكرة مشروع 1 لتخصص هندسة الحاسوب والرجاء بانك تفيدني بفكرة تستوعب 3 بنات وسهلة التطبيق  ومنيحة لانه صارلنا اسبوعين ونحنا نعطي افكار لمهندستنا وما يعجبها والاحد اخر موعد لانه الكل بلش يشتغل .
> 
> 
> الرجاء المساعده .


اهلا اختي

شوفي انا بدرس علم حاسوب و على حد علمي علم الحاسوب بختلف عن هندسة الحاسوب شوي لأنه علم الحاسوب متخصص تقريبا في ال Software اما هندسة الحاسوب فتميل لناحية ال Hardware لذلك صعب افيدك بفكرة مميزة

بس خطر ببالي فكرة تعتمد على الهاردوير و الشبكات و الإنترنت
و هي التحكم بالإجهزة الكهربائية بالبيت مثلا من خلال الكمبيوتر عن بعد او التحكم بإضائة و تشغيل و اطفاء الأجهزة الإلكترونية بالبيت عن بعد

و اذا خطر ببالي افكار جديدة رح اكتبها هون

----------

